# Does LSL wait for train from montreal to arrive when outbound



## Vtmbz (Jan 3, 2018)

We want to board at Plattsburgh bound for chicago


----------



## PVD (Jan 3, 2018)

assuming you mean LSL ... the scheduled connection is at SDY, it is supposed to be a 2hr 14 min gap... I'm not sure of the record on missed connections connection.....


----------



## Vtmbz (Jan 4, 2018)

That would be auto fill knowing my business better than me..

Why SDY instead of ALB?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 4, 2018)

This site will connection history

https://juckins.net/amtrak_status/archive/html/connections.php

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 4, 2018)

Vtmbz said:


> That would be auto fill knowing my business better than me..
> 
> Why SDY instead of ALB?


I would assume it's because if you go south to Albany, you'll only have to return back north on the Lake Shore Limited. Also, if your train from Plattsburg is running late, you gain a lot more connection time in Schenectady. These days, I hope the SDY station is a decent place to wait. I understand there's a new one under construction.


----------



## PVD (Jan 4, 2018)

The Amtrak built connection is in SDY. The ADK is scheduled there sooner, the LSL later, which gives a bit more time for the connection. Coming from a meeting in Lake Placid, I've driven to Albany and left my car in long term to pick up the LSL avoiding the connection all together, not sure if that is an option for you.....


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 4, 2018)

While they build the Schenectady station, the old station is closed. However, there is a Burger King right across the street. Also, you are 1 block from downtown.


----------



## Vtmbz (Jan 4, 2018)

Somehow I missed the detail that both the lsl and the adk use the same track going opposite ways When is the new station scheduled to be completed?

We have generally parked at albany for a week but were trying to cut down our long drive from northern vt by heading to rouses point or Plattsburgh and changing trains. The albany station is very comfortable. A shelter at sdy wont suit my argument that trains are better than flying.....


----------



## acelafan (Jan 4, 2018)

Here's a link to the connections-checker table for 68 to 49 at SDY:

https://juckins.net/amtrak_status/archive/html/connections.php?a_train_num=68&c_train_num=49&station=sdy&date_start=12%2F05%2F2017&date_end=01%2F04%2F2018&df1=1&df2=1&df3=1&df4=1&df5=1&df6=1&df7=1&buffer_mins=5&sort_dir=DESC&dfon=1

There is some missing data for a few 68 trains (at SDY) and a few were late at their previous stations.

But this generally looks OK with about a 5% chance of a miss past 60 days.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 4, 2018)

While the new station at SDY is built, there is no staff at SDY and as I understand it no shelter at the temporary station (right next door) or even parking. They do offer checked baggage service tho. (I guess an Amtrak Employee drives from ALB - maybe 20 miles away - to handle baggage.)

My recommendation (if the times work out) is to book using the multi-City function thru ALB. That is if you don’t drive to ALB.

Also be aware that the Adirondack (the train north) departs SDY before the Lase Shore Limited from Chicago arrives, requiring an overnight stay (that you must pay for).


----------



## Vtmbz (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks for the checker. Over a year it shows 2pct missed at sdy vs 4pct missed for alb. Our plan is to board at plb, change at alb and on the return stay overnite at alb as we are currently doing that anyway. The next step is to compare the missed connections at both stops and if they occur on the same day, it wouldnt matter which stop we choose.


----------



## PVD (Jan 5, 2018)

Keep in mind that the guaranteed connection puts the ball in Amtrak's court, if it is not the guaranteed connection, while the odds of a miss may not be that much greater, the downside risk may be.....


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 18, 2018)

PVD said:


> Keep in mind that the guaranteed connection puts the ball in Amtrak's court, if it is not the guaranteed connection, while the odds of a miss may not be that much greater, the downside risk may be.....


If booked as a multi-city, it would still be guaranteed.


----------



## neroden (Feb 18, 2018)

In general, the westbound LSL will wait for the southbound Adirondack to arrive at Schenectady before the LSL enters Schenectady. (If the Adirondack is *really* late they might not.) There is a similar eastbound connection from one of the Empire Service trains to the northbound Adirondack at Schenectady.


----------

